
Visualize Data Structures in VSCode - feross
https://addyosmani.com/blog/visualize-data-structures-vscode/
======
pvg
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24304623](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24304623)

~~~
chrisco255
Hmm, this is a new blog post about the same tool, not exactly a dupe.

~~~
pvg
It's more of a value rather than identity sort of check:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24372326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24372326)

~~~
benatkin
Doesn't apply IMO. Some wouldn't have got much value from the earlier post but
could get some value from this one.

------
gfxgirl
When will this be a Chrome Debugger Extension.

Also [https://gtoolkit.com/](https://gtoolkit.com/) is kinda if you squint a
similar idea though apparently with lots of pieces to help make writing the
visualizers never take more then a few moments (or so they claim)

------
fit2rule
This is really neat .. I've spent the last few days wiring up Gource to
CANOpen so I can visualise CAN nodes communicating with each other, but I
think I'm going to abandon this effort and try to get VSCode set up to do the
same thing with this plugin ..

~~~
Gehinnn
You are welcome to open an issue in the extension repo and I can try to help
you!

------
29athrowaway
The linked list example reminds me of ddd (GNU Data Display Debugger).

[https://www.gnu.org/software/ddd/](https://www.gnu.org/software/ddd/)

------
StarlaAtNight
This is visualizing data, not necessarily data structures

~~~
thelazydogsback
Getting visualizations for real-world data-structures is _hard_ \-- once you
go past toy examples, GraphViz (or anything else I've seen) gets pretty
unusable.

~~~
nitrogen
I've used GraphViz to render the relationships between three layers of data
structures in a system integration (system A, wire format, system B). I had to
reconfigure the layout engine to sort the structures into ranks, and lock
their spacing far enough apart to make room for the dozens of edges between
nodes. I also used the pseudo-HTML node layout syntax, and spent some time
working on styles and a color scheme.

So it wasn't automatic, but the resulting diagrams were beautiful,
illustrative, and informative. Before that nobody on the team had fully
acknowledged the complexity of what we were undertaking. I showed, with the
help of GraphVis, both that this was a complex integration, _and_ that it was
possible to untangle the complexity.

------
flak48
This looks promising. Maybe this can replace the need to use Jupyter or Matlab
for some simple research or dataviz use cases

------
summitsummit
one for intellij?

